# Synthesis of Piperonal from 3,4-dihydroxybenzaldehyde (small scale)



## William Dampier (Sep 17, 2021)

*Reaction scheme:*





*Synthesis:*
1. A solution of 3,4-dihydroxybenzaldehyde (5 g, 0.011 mol) in DMF (150 ml) was added dropwise to a suspension of CH2Br2 (31,4 ml,16.7 mol) and K2CO3 (10g, 0.0362 mol) in DMF (30 ml).
2. The mixture was stirred and heated at reflux for 24 h, then cooled and filtered.
3. The filtrate was concentrated, diluted with water, and extracted with ethyl acetate (3x100 mL).
4. The filter cake was with ethyl acetate (25 ml).
5. The organic layer was washed with 10% NaOH (25 ml), water (25 ml), dried (Na2SO4), and evaporated to afford 2 g (38%) of a yellow oil.


----------

